# Arturia Pigments 2 - LFO to filter and glitch / gate / stutter?



## AndreasHe (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi, I am testing the demo of pigments and I wonder how to make this things. Maybe some can help me here?

First, I tried to assign an LFO to an EQ - tried also different filter's knobs, but often I can not assign them:






And then I tried to make a glitch gate effect (stuttering) maybe with sequencer or LFO? Is that possible at all?

And is there a trick for more LFOs than 3? And the effects are limited to 3? 

Thanks for help!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Hi, I am testing the demo of pigments and I wonder how to make this things. Maybe some can help me here?
> 
> First, I tried to assign an LFO to an EQ - tried also different filter's knobs, but often I can not assign them:



Yes, not possible with all knobs. You see which get a yellow contour and which not. With the EQ that's only 'Scale'.



AndreasHe said:


> And then I tried to make a glitch gate effect (stuttering) maybe with sequencer or LFO? Is that possible at all?



Yes, sequencer or LFO (square wave) or 'function' or random (binary). 



AndreasHe said:


> And is there a trick for more LFOs than 3? And the effects are limited to 3?



Of course, you always could use the LFOs of your DAW.
Well, you have 3 FX slots per bus and 3 busses.

Maybe you want to try out Vital


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks. And what should I connect a lfo to for stutter?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

Well, I've just used the 'Filter Mix' (with a random binary mod) to switch to another sound. You could also use volume to totally silence it. Or modulate one/All of the filters. Or the OSCs volumes. Or....
Depends what effect you want to have, total silence or another sound or...


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, I was a bit successful with that:






With master volume not, because it seems assigning an LFO etc is not possible.

Ive got a very simple but great plugin which does exactly that. But make it beeing part of a sound directly was the idea:







Where is this "filter mix" you mentioned?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> With master volume not, because it seems assigning an LFO etc is not possible.



Sorry, didn't mean the master volume, but the volume of each (oscillator) engine in the output section or the 'Filter Mix' there (depends of the patch used and what you want).






The the easiest way to get a random rhythm is using the arp, setting the 'auto regeneration' to e.g. 1 bar and the gate lengths (the length of each note played) to something random


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for making the videos!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Thanks for making the videos!



You're welcome. Actually didn't play around much with Pigments wince i bought it, so that's a reason to do it 
Just play around with that. Search a knob that alters the sound or volume drastically and modulate that with a binary random generator to toggle that knob on and off.

Another one using volume:


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh, just another thing: did you use the granular sampler? Because you want to


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 30, 2020)

I am still playing around with it to determine if its worth buying it.

So far I have

Serum
Massive X (Komplete)
Vital
Omnisphere
And I want to determine if there is a benefit in Pigments. At the moment my feeling is:

The others can do the same sound. But none of them is so easy to use as Pigments. But I also have the feeling of limitiations in amount of FX etc. For example, why can I not apply effects to a single source, only on the result of both?

So I am still not sure and "hope" I will find another good reason why it is so unique and worth it.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 30, 2020)

Well, I can't help you. I actually bought Pigments when it was on sále because I liked it's interface and ease of use - and then came Vital and that can do even more with it's modulation and is as easy to use and I haven't even looked at Pigments ever since.
So I myself am not really súre if I keep Pigments. 
And with Komplete (with the Reaktor synths alone) you have enough good synths, that can do what Pigments can.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 30, 2020)

Thants a good point. I have vital for a few days now. I must compare them all directly again.

So it sounds there is nothing special left in Pigements, the other's cant provide - except the UI.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh, any for glitchy stuff you maybe want to check out glitchmachines Sampler/synths for 9 EUR or FX for 4.50 EUR https://www.pluginboutique.com/meta...mplete-Collection/6335-Glitchmachines-Plugins


----------

